# Period after failed ivf! Please help



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi all. I had my first ivf which was fet and got a bfp. When I went for bloods my hcg was low and was monitored for a week and didn't increase and so scan was don't and no sac was found. I stopped meds and a week later I had a bleed which was heavy for one day and since then I've just had brown stringy discharge which I presumed was old blood. I saw my consultant on day 11 of my cycle and they scanned me and said my lining was OK but I'm still having brown spotting and today it turned blood red again. Again bleeding is very light but I'm little concerned what's going on. My period is usually 6 days long, heavy 2-3 days and light for the rest. But this period was only heavy for one day and since the brown discharge has continued.

Can anyone tell me if they had a similar situation with their period? Thanks so much


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Peabody,

Not sure if it's any help, but after my 1st failed cycle my period was super heavy and super painful, lasting about a week (normally 2-3 days heavy then light for 3). After my 2nd cycle it was heavy for 1-2 days, then stopped, then light bleed for 2 days, then just brown spotting lasting over a week. I didn't get a BFP on either cycle but there was a difference in AF after both cycles x


----------

